# knives



## Armacielli (Feb 14, 2008)

has anyone here worked on a knife kit. I'm considering such an investment, and I'm considering one of the woodriver knives from woodcraft or their drop point knife. Any one done any of these? what style of knife and what kind of scales did you use?


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Feb 14, 2008)

My first knife was the woodcraft drop point kit.  I used diamond wood for the scales since it needs no finish and is extremely durable.  It's a great starter kit to learn with but you may not find a sheath to go with it.  I recommend it for a first.


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Feb 14, 2008)

Okay, I have to change that.  My first was NOT the woodriver kit, but the original woodcraft kit.  The woodriver kits have rivets and might be a little different.  Looks like you'll have to buy a countersink bit for the rivets.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 15, 2008)

Is the old Atlanta Cutlery still around... they had some great knife kits a few years back, but haven't seen a catalog in a while.

Decided to answer my own question... look here for knife kits.. 
http://www.atlantacutlery.com/atlantacutlery/s-Knife-Making.aspx?CategoryID=415


----------



## cbonner (Feb 15, 2008)

I started playing around with knives recently.  There are two companies that specialize in these kits, Texas Knife supply - http://www.texasknife.com/ and Jantz supply - http://www.texasknife.com/.  Both of these have a number of kits that are pretty reasonable $15ish and their selection is excellent


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cbonner_
> 
> I started playing around with knives recently.  There are two companies that specialize in these kits, Texas Knife supply - http://www.texasknife.com/ and Jantz supply - http://www.texasknife.com/.  Both of these have a number of kits that are pretty reasonable $15ish and their selection is excellent



are they the same company??[?]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 16, 2008)

Try these links:

http://www.knifekits.

http://www.northcoastknives.com/

Also, the double good texasknife.com mentioned above.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ozmandus_
> 
> Is the old Atlanta Cutlery still around... they had some great knife kits a few years back, but haven't seen a catalog in a while.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link. I hadn't seen an AC site or catalog in years. The company has changed with time. I knew Bill Anderson, one of the founders. Their prices seem very good and a couple of the blades caught my attention. I might be making another knife soon. Have way too many now, but 'what the hey'.


----------



## kenwc (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a couple of the Woodcraft drop point kits to make.  For those of you who've already made them.  How did they come out and how well did the brass pins secure in the blanks?  Are you supposed to peen the ends of those?  I think I'd rather use knife handle screws..


----------

